# Can't we at least be "frenemies"?



## RexyRex (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey there! I've decided to start a blog for my buns to share their journey to become (hopefully) playmates. I don't intend to move Max in with Alaska and Gixxer but I would like for the three of them to at least get along well enough to all be out and the same time and share toys...ya know, be civil (hence why I want to call them "frenemies"). As is stands right now, Alaska and Gixxer HATE Max and Max just wants to be with the humans.

To start off, here is Alaska. She's my first bunny, I got her on 7/14/07 at a pet store where the owners were trying to get rid of her for some friends of theirs. She's about 1 1/2 yrs old. I took one look at her and my heart was gone. 





One of my very first pics of her, seriously, how could I not have taken her home! Look at that face! 




Can I eat these?




Bunny Statue




Ahhh...It's a good life!




Someone call me?

Next came Gixxer. He is approx 1 yr old. After Alaska was spayed I thought that she would like to have a playmate. So the bf and I went to Animal Control on 10/28/07 to take a look at the bunnies. I fell in love with a Cali but the bf did not want a rabbit that big so we were about to leave when Gix sticks his head out of his hidey box in what we thought was a vacant cage. One look at his adorable face and one touch of his rexy fur and that sealed the deal, he was our new bunny. Alaska had NOTHING to do with picking him out so we were SO lucky that they fell in love at first sight. Gixxer is named after my bf's motorcycle. He has a Suzuki GSX-R and they are called "gixxers" for short. I thought it was cute. He tolerates being pet every once in a while but mainly is not a "friendly" bunny. But he binkies, flops and even sometime nudges me for nose and ear rubs so I know he's happy. One more thing about Gixxer, he gives the BEST "disapproving" looks. 




I so want to eat your face right now human.




Yeah, I pooped right there, what are YOU going to do about it?




Hello Daddy




Please help me!! My slave never lets me out, doesn't feed me or ANYTHING!! Please, do you have just one papaya tablet that you could spare for this poor hungry bunny?




You don't believe me??!! Whatever...infidel:X




I am SO over you slave!




I see you!

Alaska and Gixxer are TIGHTLY bonded, they are so in love with each other...see?





Last, (but not least) is my Max. I got him from a girl that has posted him on Craigslist. I had actually emailed her and told her to post him on here to see if anyone wanted him. She did but I could not stop thinking about him so I emailed her and asked about his personality we talked back and forth a bit, talked the bf into it and brought him home on 7/13/08. He's about 1 1/2yrs old and he's my buddy. He loves to be held and pet, he actually fell asleep with me in bed one night! Funny thing is I really wanted a lop for my next bunny, I guess it was fate 





I LOVE head rubs!




Hey, why did you stop?!




That's more like it!




What?!




Are there raisins in here?




This is my favorite pic of him so far. He loves to hop around on Chris and all of a sudden he decided to flop all dramatic and wound up on his back with his feet in the air. He laid like that for a few minutes then rolled onto his side and started nudging Chris for pets. 

Well this is my blog start, hope you all like the pics of my crew


----------



## missyscove (Jul 26, 2008)

A nice start to the new blog.
I'm looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 26, 2008)

>




This has to be one of the all-time sweetest bunny pics I've seen.  You have beautiful babies, and they show just how much they're love in every photo. But this one tops them all...talk about relaxed, chillin' out, and total trust...love it!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 26, 2008)

:great: Excellent start to your Blog! All your buns are so fun! that last photo of gixxer and the BF just cracked me up! Boys, laying on the couch/hanging out on Saturday night.. Too many "titles" out there for that photo!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 26, 2008)

Ooooh, they're all perfect in their own ways.
I love Alaska's pristine white fur and beautiful blue eyes.
And Gixxer is just... amazing. I love otter mini rex. And all mini rex, really.
Max looks like a teddy bear and sounds like one too  I love the picture of him on his back, priceless!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 27, 2008)

Aww! Love this blog start! Like my hubby, yours obviously loves the buns! I have similar pics of my hubby and the buns, especially Snuff, who he just adores.

Great pics of the buns! I need more!:biggrin2:


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 28, 2008)

I've got some new pics from this weekend! I put up a barrier in my living room and let the buns out together, Max on one side and Alaska and Gixxer on the other. Yeah, they don't like each other. Alaska and Gixxer are the aggressive ones, Max seemed interested in them but then would try to defend himself. I have hope that they will all get along but it will be a long process. They all got put up a little early tonight so I could clean up "Poop Wars 2008" and the random pee spots since they all seemed to have forgotten they are litter box trained. Enough on my rambling..on with the pics!





Alaska and Gixxer checking out their new toys from Gentle Giants...thanks GG, they love em!





RAISINS!!





Alaska doing what Alaska does best.





Gixxer cleaning his cute little self





The battle line has been drawn.





Uh, Mom? Put us back upstairs in our run, I'm tired of being around Max.





Alaska didn't mind being in the same room as Max, she would binky and flop like she normally does. She only would get aggressive near the barrier if Max tried to stick his nose through.





Max right before a big binky! (Can't seem to catch the darn elusive "binky shot"!)





Sittin' pretty!





Max loves to knock all of the pillows off the couch so he can run and do binkies on it.

That all for tonight folks! Good night and I hope that everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 28, 2008)

I love the new pics! I'm sorry about the poop wars, haha.

Here's my fav pic! Alaska and Gixxer!






Your place is beautiful, canI come live there? Haha!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin2:What a great blog. So glad I found it. I love your little beggars photo of Alaska and Gixxer and the one of Max chillin on the couch!


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

AngelnSnuffy...bring your bun and come on over! I am pretty in love with my house, we've only been in it since early May. Before that we spent 3 years in a tiny apartment in a questionable neighborhood so it feels _so good_ to finally be able to spread out. We're in a really big planned community with pools, walking and bike trails, golf course, all kinds of good stuff!


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh Boy...I have 2 VERY ticked off bunnies right now! I pulled the floor out from their NIC condo to wash it off with vinegar (Gixxer forgets to aim for the litter box every now and then) and let it dry in the sun. BIG mistake, all of the tiles started to pull up from the MDO so the floor, she's done. SO, Alaska and Gixxer went from living in this:






To this:






Oh yeah...they do not like the mama very much right now! I'm going to redo their floor this weekend so they have only had to endure this for a week. I think that I'm going to do a little reconfiguring...I'm thinking about re-desiging so that I have kind of a "bunny townhouse" with Alaska and Gixxer on one side and Max on the other. I'll post pics when I've built it.

PS the pic of the purple cage was the night I brought Gixxer home...I forgot how little he used to be :inlove: I love my wittle rexy man!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2008)

:shock:How did I miss this blog?!:shock:


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow! It's been a while since I put any pics up of my fuzzy loves. I keep forgetting to bring the camera home from work. I really need to bite the bullet and buy my own.

Well, FINALLY got the new cages done about 2 1/2 weeks ago, the only thing left to do is add one more shelf for each side and then I'll redo the "ceiling".





Max's side 




Alaska & Gixxer's side





I really like their new setup. The best thing is once I get the second shelves put in they will have the EXACT same amount of space as they did in their old cage!

Just a few random shots of all 3 tonight:














And my favs: Gixxer with his favorite human, Chris is the only person that can hold Gixxer like this. Gixxer even groomed Chris for the first time tonight :hearts 













I'll get some better pics this weekend of them out and playing. Our normal routine is while they are out and having fun, I'm vacuuming, cleaning litter boxes, getting fresh veggies, you know, the normal slave stuff


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2008)

I am completely head over heals for Gixxer! I've always wanted a little black otter MR.

Don't they fight through the cage wall? Mine attack each other if they get the chance! Now, we have thought of building something similar for Bo and Clover, but those two would never be that nice to Tony!


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm head over heels for him too, but alas, he only has eyes for his Daddy! I get thumped at when I go into their cage area :?. It's ok though, the feeling is mutual, Gixxer has Chris wrapped around his wittle rexy paw . When we adopted Gixxer from Animal Control, we really didn't know anything about rabbit breeds, we just thought that he was one of the prettiest rabbits we had ever seen. Come to find out the black otterMR are kind of hard to come by in my area. He was only 3 months old when we adopted him too, so I've always wondered where he came from. The only thing that I can think of was that he was a cull from a breeder (probably due to his funky dewclaw!)

As for the new cage setup, at first they tried to fight between the bars, but it calmed down after a couple of days. I really took a chance doing that, but I know Alaska well enough to know that the only way she'll get over herself and the fact that Max is here to stay is if I put him in her face. She's grudgingly beginning to accept him. The last time all 3 were downstairs together there was not NEAR as much chasing and nipping as there was the last time. So, I am still hoping that they will eventually all want to play together!!

Sorry about the "novel".....would you believe that I talk a lot in person too


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 28, 2008)

:trioHappy Gotcha Day Gixxer!!!! arty:



It was one year ago today that you popped your head out of your "hidey Box" just in time for Chris to see you and comment on cute you were. We were about to leave the shelter empty handed, I was heart broken about not bringing a friend home for Alaska. I hate to think of what might have become of you had Chris not saw you, one of the volunteers came up to us after we packed you in your carrier and said "Thank you so much for adopting one of the rabbits, very few of them ever find homes." :tears2:

It was love at first sight for you and Alaska, boy was I LUCKY! It wasn't love at first sight for you when it came to Dad and me, you HATED us! And here we are a year later....now you at least tolerate us, well, me. You love your Daddy, and I think that's great that you are a Daddy's bun. You are my most cheeky bunny with your "bunnitude", your thumps, your flicks, your intense "disapproval" stares....and I would not want you any other way. I know that you are happy here, evident by your DBF's, crazy binks and Bunny 500's and I am so happy to have you here. So here's to you Gixxer, my wittle rexy man....I love you very much :toastingbuns


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

Awwwh - Happy Gotcha Day!

I love your buns - One day I just may come nap them  :dancingorig:


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 28, 2008)

Uh Oh.....Now I know to be on the lookout for a young brunette girl that has a British accent. Ya know, come to think of it, we really don't have a lot of those running around in NC.....wonder why


----------



## Jess_sully (Oct 28, 2008)

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, Gixxer.
I still can't believe how lucky you were to find such a beautiful mini rex


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Jess! We got lucky, that's for sure. You know, I'm in love with your rexy man too


----------



## Boz (Jan 25, 2009)

Your bunnies are sooo adorable! Gixxer's disapproving picture is hilarious! And that picture of Max on his back is soo cute! :inlove:


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Boz! I hope to have a picture update as soon as I buy a camera, so check back soon. I'm planning to buy one with my tax return.


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 1, 2009)

Well....WE FINALLY GOT OUR CAMERA!!! I've got a couple of pics to put on here, but they aren't all that good. Still trying to get the hang of it. I've not been posting for a while, life has been kind of tough for us right now. Right after we bought our camera, I was told that I had to take a 15% pay cut since business is so slow right now. It hurts, but at least I'm still employed. My boss is incredible and I'll stick it out with her as long as I can. But, I work in residential construction, so who knows what the future holds. I felt sorry for myself for a minute and then realized how blessed I really am. I have so much to be thankful for and so many have it worse than me. Once I started thinking about it like that I felt rather selfish. Okay, enough about me, let get on with the bunnies!!!! 

First is Takumi. He was just neutered Friday and is doing great!! Hopefully his less "gentleman" behaviors will stop now!














Next is Gixxer and Alaska. I am SO excited that we have a red eye feature so I can finally have pictures that show off Alaska's beautiful eyes. 





Last is Max. He's doing well, still my cuddle bun!!





Lots more pictures to come!!!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't believe I haven't seen your blog either! It's great and I'll make sure to keep up with it now! Your rabbits are gorgeous, awesome pictures!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry I'm a bit late, but...

arty:Happy Gotcha Day, Gixxer!! arty:


----------



## Malexis (Mar 3, 2009)

Did you get a new bunny? Or was i just not paying attention? lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2009)

I just love the bunnies! Gixxer is so beautiful!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 3, 2009)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Well....WE FINALLY GOT OUR CAMERA!!!



Ohh, a Canon G10. Nice. 

I know you were looking for cameras a while back. You can't go wrong with this one. You knowthere isan underwater housing foryour camera.  Have fun finding out all the features on it.


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 7, 2009)

Geez!! I just entered the Easter contest and the bunnies did NOT want to cooperate! Here are some of the outtakes:









































































Don't they look like they had the time of their lives


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 7, 2009)

I have to share this, my boyfriend just sent me his new stickers for this season, cracked me up:






He's ordered me one to put on the rear window of my car. He said that he wanted a little tribute to Gixxer on his bike


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome pictures and sticker! 

I love the one where Gixxer looks less-than-pleased in the basket. It's the evil-bunneh-look! 

Takumi "flopped" in the basket is just too cute! :biggrin2:


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 8, 2009)

Gixxer always looks less than pleased! I've maybe got 5 or 6 shots of him EVER (out of hundreds) where he doesn't look like he wants to commit mass murder!


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 10, 2009)

I was going through my Photobucket and I came across these photos of "Lucky". Lucky was a bunny that I found on the road behind my apartment when I was going home from work last January. I saw him cower and put his ears back as soon as my headlights hit him and thought "that does not seem like something a wild bunny would do". Pulled over and got out to investigate. He let me pick him up immediately. I took him home and gave him some greens and hay, which he promptly dug into, poor little guy was starving. I called Chris and told him to pick up our spare cage from our storage unit on his way home. When he got home with the cage a little girl that lived 3 apartments down from us asked him what the cage was for and he told her a bunny. She said "Oh...I lost my bunny a couple of days ago!" Well, I took Lucky to her apartment, sure enough, he was her lost bunny. They were playing with him outside and he ran off. I talked to the mom about not playing with him outside unless he was in a safe enclosed area and gave her some of my hay (they never fed it to him) and also told her what veggies to buy him. I hope he's okay...I only knew him for about 3 hours, but I was so sad to give him up.


----------



## Bunny_Baby01 (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw! I love the last one! So cute! *Such a drama queen!* Nice way to start your blog!

From Taylor (the Slave), Lacey and Velvet!


----------



## RexyRex (May 1, 2009)

Thanks neighbor


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Updates? :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 22, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Updates? :biggrin2:


h34r2


----------

